#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Top Institutions/Universities in France That Accept TOEFL Scores

## amos.0119

The following is the list of the top universities accepting TOEFL scores: Universities in France


American Graduate School of International Relations & Diplomacy
American International School-France
Centre d’etudes de Saclay
Centre International D’Admission Management
Centre Scolaire-St. Paul
CERAM-Sophia Antipolis-Graduate Business School
University of Victoria
University of Toronto
York University





  Similar Threads: Top Institutions/Universities in India That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in Germany That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in Canada That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in U.S That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in U.K That Accept TOEFL Scores

----------

